# Tell me about Pond Snails



## Cinderwolf (Dec 22, 2011)

Okay so I got some Java Fern and foudn a little Pond snail ( about a centimetre) and I didnt have the heart to kill it. I am thinking of setting up a mini kritter keeper and keeping him . I dont want pond snails taking over my Betta tank so I figure a little kritter keepr will work to keep the sucker but not affect my tank. I knwo he will breed lol but it wont matter cause he wont be in the big tank. 

Do you think this si a good idea? he poops a lot I might need pretty frequent water changes.. and I will just feed him fish flakes and veggies. 

Has anyone else set up a micro tank with just snails?

I really would like to keep it, would It be a bad idea to put him in my tank?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I keep common pond and ramshorn in my tanks (not jars however). I love them. They don't take over easily unless you have a ton of fish and feed like crazy (like yours truly here...). I keep them in my spawning and growout tanks with fry to keep things clean.


----------



## Cinderwolf (Dec 22, 2011)

So do you think that in a betta tank where I control feed the betta ( off my fingers) will they multiply? I have live plants and plan on getting shrimp so I dont want to over do the bio load with the snails


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I heard the bioload of snails is quite low. If it was an issue it would have killed off my young fry. 

You will get more with time but they probably won't take over.


----------



## Cinderwolf (Dec 22, 2011)

MrVampire181 said:


> I heard the bioload of snails is quite low. If it was an issue it would have killed off my young fry.
> 
> You will get more with time but they probably won't take over.


Okay.. well I will think about it, seeing as I was aiming to get trumpet snails to disturb my sand for me. but I could do that myself


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I have pond snails in my tank. When you acheive a good balance of feeding, you shouldn't have a problem with overpopulation, though they will reproduce. You might see a slight population boom at first, but it should drop back.


----------



## freemike (Feb 3, 2012)

Eh... if you want a snail, but don't care for the risk of them over populating...

I personally got an assassin snail for my tanks. He does a very good job of keeping them eliminated. I have got snails with several of my plants from big box stores. I don't understand why they don't just throw a loach in with the plants like my LFS. Anyways I've never had an incoming batch last more than a few days with "Turbo" on the job.


----------



## RedFynn21 (Jan 5, 2012)

I agree with freemike. But, it's all personal preference. I, myself, am not a huge fan of pond snails. While they are totally harmless, they do like to multiply...not an outragerous number. But, still...

I guess I am the odd one out here. I spent my whole day taking down my 10 gal tank and removing the pond snails...and rehoming them to my aunt who doesn't mind them in her tank. I would also go with an assasin snail--wish I'd thought of that before I took down entire tank. Had one full grown one, an 5 itty-bitty babies snails. Guess I didn't quarantine my plants long enough. But if you want to keep them in a Kritter keeper, don't see why that wouldn't work.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Eh, I'm not a fan of the things, but since they aren't really doing any harm I just let them be.


----------



## Cinderwolf (Dec 22, 2011)

I really do think I am gonna get a small kritter keeper.. At least until my tank is cycled anyways. And I still really want a snial in ym tank.. jsut nto really a pond snail haha, I want one with actually will help me ( trumpet snail will help with sand maintainance)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I've met two people who had a mass overpopulation and it clogged their filter.

Now, for me when I do water changes with gravel siphoning half the snails get sucked up :lol:


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

keep the water clean and you shouldn't have a population issue with them. i keep some in my fry tank because even though the conditions are right for them to breed in vast numbers, the fry enjoy eating their young and keep the population from growing.


----------



## Cinderwolf (Dec 22, 2011)

Okay so I bought a $1.25 kritter keeper today and pt a bit of sand in it wit soem fake plants and some rocks. i might consider putting him in the big tank.. once it is cycled but for now he has a huge keeper all to himself( huge for him really)


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

very nice  I like the critter keepers!!


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

If there isn't an abundance of food, they won't explode. I love them. They eat algae better than apples, and poo so much less.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

yeah :/ I have algae booming in my 20... I may need to get some of the snails from the bucket I used for the live plant quarantine xD


----------



## Cinderwolf (Dec 22, 2011)

Okay so I switched the fake plants with little scrapes of hornwort and a 2 leaf java fern I didn't want in the big tank. He seems to like them.. know how I know? He has laid 4 ( that I can find) egg bunches o.o I will soon be over run with snails! Do you guys know if I can feed the eggs or the babies to my betta as a snack?

I am glad he wasnt in my big tank haha cause that would be a lot of snails haha


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

you can simply scrape the egg sacs away. They won't hatch and you won't be overrun.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I squish them (makes it so the shell won't lodge) and give them to my bettas :lol: they love them as a treat!


----------



## Sheldon31 (Mar 21, 2012)

I have a pond snail named sheldon who I took to when I found him stowed away in a plant. I've managed to control it in the betta tank by control feeding Kyon, I handfeed him 3 pellets a meal and don't let any sink to the bottom. I'm probably not doing sheldon much good. I havn't a clue how to look after a snail without him breeding like crazy. I wiped all my ramshorn snails out last time I treated for white spot in my 15g still got a couple in there but no where near as many.


----------



## Cinderwolf (Dec 22, 2011)

Haha yea, I just tossed the plants ( sicne thye became covered in eggs) and I smooshed all the ones on the tank when I cleaned out the tank. Also. I found a tiny snail in the 6 gal! GAH so now I have 2 snails, DJ Frankie ( the first snail) and Tito, they tiny one. I sunk a cucumber piec ein the 6 gal to see if I can catch anymore of them. If i do i will add to the critter keeper. i was gonna give the eggs as a treat ot bennie, but today is is his fast day so meh. Next time.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

:lol: sounds good


----------



## Cinderwolf (Dec 22, 2011)

Yup, so. I have already taken 3-5 more little snails out of the 6 gal. 2 went into the snail tank, one I accidentally smooshed. I guess I have a snail problem now. Sheesh.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

..... I found a snail in a plant free, fish free tank.  and not like any snail I recognize! LOL. But I'll keep him. And hope he wont be nommed on.


----------

